# we're here!! (Ajijc area)



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Got in Friday night, staying in Ajijic.

 I'm sunburned, saddlesore, and bruised the crap outta my knee when I missed a curb drop. Other than that, things are great.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome! Watch out for that sun in this thinner air and drink lots of water. You've probably noticed that the sun is now directly aligned with all the E-W streets and there is little shade walking in those directions.
Hope you enjoy your stay and that we bump into each other. I do remember your invitation to lunch, after all!


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

I pm'd you about lunch!  I never forget. Not sure what our agenda is for today, but I will give you a call at some point!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We'll look forward to it. Always nice to meet new folks.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, our agenda consisted of going to San Jan Cosala and getting even more sunburned at the balneario.  Tomorrow is the tequila tour.... what are you doing Wednesday? Having lunch with us?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now that you are waterlogged and pink, we would be glad to have lunch with you. I think you have our location and number, so give a call and we'll arrange the details. Wednesday is perfect; our house, about noon, OK?


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you for opening your home to us and for showing us around. It was wonderful and we both enjoyed meeting you so much. You've also utterly convinced me of the need to study history along with language in order to better understand the culture as a whole.  You've really been a blessing. I hope you have a wonderful week!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As they say here, "igualmente'. Lunch with both of you was a real pleasure. I get the feeling that you'll enjoy wherever you land.


----------

